# muskrat



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The muskrat bit somebody on campus in the foot. One shot in the head with 3/8" steel and It was over. I was going to eat it but this apparently is a delicasy for some people so I turned it over to a family that would appreciate it and they were thankful.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Forgot to mention the slingshot is an A+ slingshot. Pocketable and well-made. I always have it in my pocket and don't even notice it, I love this shooter.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm ... nice shooting. I have not heard of muskrats biting humans before. I would worry that it was diseased in some way. Are muskrats prone to rabies? Or was the person who got bit harassing the rat?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I questioned that too. I have never ate them before that's why I gave it to somebody that is familiar with them and I let them know that it bit somebody. It was cornered on dry land but they do go on land sometimes. I didn't see any foam at the mouth so it probably was ok. The guy said he was trying to herd the muskrat away from the building and it bit his shoe


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting.

I also have a PS 1, and it is also a great small shooter; taking my rather heavy band sets easily.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Nicholson said:


> I questioned that too. I have never ate them before that's why I gave it to somebody that is familiar with them and I let them know that it bit somebody. It was cornered on dry land but they do go on land sometimes. I didn't see any foam at the mouth so it probably was ok. The guy said he was trying to herd the muskrat away from the building and it bit his shoe


That´s one big hunk of a muskrat! congratulations. i´ve eaten them many times yet ( trapped ), they´ve got a strong game taste, but i like muskrat a lot. i even have a waiting list among my friends to join me in cooking and enjoying muskrat stew/goulash/curry/stuffed/grilled... there are no limitations.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great shot. either that slingshot is really small or that muskrat is really huge ! love the side by side pic for reference though.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Top shooting, well done.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shot man.

I did not know they could bite. I picked i wild one up before to put him in a cage to relocate him for my neighbors, He did not bite me. He did scratch at me though but it did not do damage.
Do they really not bite? Or am i just super lucky?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, they are rodents and have substantial teeth. I would say you were just lucky! Or maybe you smelled awful .... :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles said:


> Well, they are rodents and have substantial teeth. I would say you were just lucky! Or maybe you smelled awful .... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Haha, Charles, You crack me up! 

SMS


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah, the guy is lucky the muskrat didn't get foot on his bite. the teeth were huge. It was a very large muskrat but the slingshot was also small. The bb shooter from A+ is awsome I want to get another one and band it for .45 cal lead. Aussie Allen, I also have a ps2 which for now is my go-to slingshot for hunting. I just happend to have the bb shooter in my pocket at the time and I could pretty much band it any way I want to. I shoot 9.5 mm steel with it right now.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nic shooting


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The coolest profile pic ever squirrel squasher. I just ordered another bb shooter from A+ so I can shoot .40 cal lead balls they really are awsome slingshots with potential.


----------

